# Anyone remember me?



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello ladies!  I just thought I should pop on and see how the girls are doing.  I haven't been on FF since I was pregnant, probably the end of 2008 or so.  I spent a lot of time on the chat rooms and doing the quiz nights.    I am from Alberta, Canada, with endometriosis and annovulation.  I ended up getting a total surprise BFP in June 2008 and my beautiful baby Shannon Grace was born Feb. 13/09.  She is all I could hope for and more.  So if anyone does remember me, please update me on your lives.  I miss you all!   and


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back - I remember you !

Sorry for the delay in replying Ive not been getting board notifications  
why not join the ladies in your birth club month on the babydust boards ?  
~Dizzi~


----------

